# Yesterdays Dig - Worthless Neat Stuff -  Plus 4 Keepers



## russ (May 27, 2017)

Kind of an odd dig yesterday which seemed to turn  up more "artifacts" than bottles from an 1890's to mostly 1920's dump. 

Among the oddities were 4 various size things (clocks?) with gears,a shaving brush handle,watch,atomizer,little crock,local token,watch,and insurance advertising trade card saying "Which Umbrella are you under?It pays 4 Ways- Pacific Mutual Insurance" Flipside shows 1925-26 calender. Bit amazing it survived being buried.Also a huge annoying harness which took forever to clear out of the way.

4 keeper bottles to salvage the day. 3  local. "Pure Milk Is Natures Best Food - Sealed 1-11-14"  Milk bottle.   Pharmacy bottle "Dr Ruml and Ristine -Kimball Block Pharmacy - Cedar Rapids,IA .  Crown top "The Magnus Brewery - Cedar Rapids,Iowa. And a common "Wakefields Blackberry Balsam".

Insects were a killer,150 bottles dug but only 4 keepers, overall fun dig though ,and plan on hitting it hard tonite.


----------



## botlguy (May 29, 2017)

Kuhl ! ! !


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 30, 2017)

Is that token one of those customizable ones you used to be able to get at county fairs?  I'm not sure I've ever seen one with a six-pointed star in the middle but otherwise it looks a lot like it.


----------



## whittled (May 30, 2017)

My guess would have to be clock works also, I like it!!!


----------



## sunrunner (May 30, 2017)

that stuff is in good shape . the card is made out of celluloid plastic . last a long time in the ground.


----------



## russ (Jun 4, 2017)

Yes. The customizable type.


----------



## Bekbek1008 (Jun 5, 2017)

russ said:


> Kind of an odd dig yesterday which seemed to turn  up more "artifacts" than bottles from an 1890's to mostly 1920's dump.
> 
> Among the oddities were 4 various size things (clocks?) with gears,a shaving brush handle,watch,atomizer,little crock,local token,watch,and insurance advertising trade card saying "Which Umbrella are you under?It pays 4 Ways- Pacific Mutual Insurance" Flipside shows 1925-26 calender. Bit amazing it survived being buried.Also a huge annoying harness which took forever to clear out of the way.
> 
> ...


So Iam a novice. Trying to learn all I can. You said you dug 150 bottles, 4 keepers. What did you do with the non- keepers?? Curious in Florida

Sent from my HTCD160LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## RHach (Oct 7, 2017)

Hello Russ!  Fancy seeing you here!  Lets get some digging done before winter is upon us!


----------

